# هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟



## Nemoo (28 يناير 2007)

*هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟*
*قصه واقعيه حدثت لى*​ 
*كان هناك معك يوما ما...بادلته المشاعر*
*ربما اعتبرته صديق!!*
*أو حبيب!!*
*أو حتى أخ!!*
*أمنته أسرارك ..شكوت له حزنك*
*وفجأة *
*بلامقدمات*
*يطعنك في ظهرك لحظة عناق*
*فيرحل*
*الى أين؟؟؟*
*ليكمل طعنته..ينثر أشواك جريمته على الاخرين*
*ليغرز بقلوبهم حقد تجاهك..يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك*
*يبعد عنك أحبابك..يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان*
*ثم يختفي من حياتك*
*تاركا وراه جرح عميق ينزف!!ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكره*
*ولربما زرع في قلبك..دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح أخر او الأنتقام!!*
*أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسى!!*​ 
*تمر  ثلاثة اشهر*
*لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص*
*بل ياتيك احد بخبر موته*​ 
*كيف ستكون ردة فعلك؟؟*​ 
*وهل*
*-هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟؟؟..-كيف وحاضرك هدم ماضيك!!*
*-تتأثر بموته ولكن لاتبكي؟؟>>هل محتويات درسه كانت القساوه؟؟*
*-تغرق الدياردموعا على فرقاه؟؟>>هل هذا يعني انك عدت لسذاجتك التي لقبت بها بعدطعنه لك!!*
*-تسامحه وتعفو عنه..>>>كيف وأنت فقدت بسسبه الكثير!!*
*أم تقول*
*مات الشر!!*​ 
*هي دعوه للمصارحه فلنفرض أنك عشت مثل هذه اللحظه ونجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*انا هبداء بنفسى وبصراحة*

*بكيت لانة كان فى يوم من الايام*
*حبيبى ومازلت احبه *


*نيموو عاشق وحيد*​


----------



## mahy (29 يناير 2007)

ثم يختفي من حياتك
تاركا وراه جرح عميق ينزف!!ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكره
من  الصعب ان انسى لكنى هاحزن لانى ساتذكرة 
موضوع جميل لكن محير ولازم علشان نجاوب فعلا نعيش الموقف 
ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## ارووجة (29 يناير 2007)

*انا حساسة جدا واكتر من اللزوم وكل رفقاتي واهلي بيعرفو هاد الشي...

لما اسمع  خبر مش حلو  حتى لو ماكان موت شخص ممكن مرض  مابعرفه منيح انما بشوفه من بعيد لبعيد
اكيد هتدايئ كتير...

كيف مابدي ابكي على صديق/ة او حبيب؟؟ اللي كان بيناتنا بتجمعنا  زكريات  حلوة  وساعات مرحة ولا ممكن تتعوض...اكيد ر ح  ازعل كتيررر وابكي   ده مش ضعف اني ابكي على شخص جرحني...بس اللي جرحني ده كان حبيبي او صديقتي...كان شخص حتة مني...
ازا كان قلبه حجر...قلبنا نحنا مو من حجر...
وربنا يسامحه*

ميرسي على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## emy (30 يناير 2007)

اكيد هبكى لانى فى يوم من الايام كان الصديق ده او الحبيب اقرب الناس ليا واكيد فى لحظه انى هعرفه حاجه زى دى انا هنسى كل اللى عمله وحش معايا مهما كان ودى مش سذاجه اصل انا بشر وليا قلب وبحس وانت كمان وعمر محد هيعتبرها سذاجه غير اللى مش عايش الموقف بس عايزه اقولك ان الموضوع حلو اوى وانا كنت هعيط بجد لما قريته وبجد بجد احساسك حلو اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemoo (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مرروركم وشكرا اروجه وعلى مشارعك 

ووشكرا ايمى على مرورك وعلى كلامك الحلو  ومشاعرك  الصادقه 

 واتمنى ان الموضوع دايق حد او جرح احساسه


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 يناير 2007)

بص يانيمو 
صعب اوي اوي ماتبكيش من كل قلبك على موت واحد كانت بينكم علاقة حتى لو كان جرحك
الموت هو اصعب المواقف


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 يناير 2007)

اكيد طبعا هبكى 
لانى لو مبكتش يبقا محبتهوش ​


----------



## tina_tina (30 يناير 2007)

اكيد هبكى على الحب والعشرة اللى كانت بينا
بص هقولك على حاجة
انا تعرضت لموقف شبيه لده بس الفرق 
انه عند قمة الزعل والغضب ما بينا وحدثت حالة وفاة عنده هذا الشخص 
ساعتها وبلا تردد نسيت كل الغضب والزعل وروحت وعزيته 
ما بالك انه يبقى هذا الشخص نفسة 
اكيد هبكى على اللحظة اللى مبادرتش فيها بالمصالحة 
ده فى الاول وفى الاخر انسان​


----------



## adel baket (30 يناير 2007)

اكيد طبعا يا مينا هبكى لان اصعب لحظه فى الدنيا هى بتبقى لخظه الفراق


----------



## monlove (31 يناير 2007)

تختلف من انسان لانسان انا عن نفسي هبكي
اني حبيتة واتمنتة علي اسرارة


----------



## Nemoo (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم الروعه  ومشاركتكم ليا  الرئى  و الزكرى دى


----------



## جاسى (6 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه موضوع جميل وحساس موت بس الموضوع ده صعب اوى انا ممكن اول لما اسمع هابكى على اللى حصل معايا وبعدين لو كان بينا صداقه او اخوه......الخ جامده هبكىىىىىىىىىىىىىى عليه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemoo (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جاسى على احساسك


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

انا هبكى طبعا لانه كان صديقى وحبيبى


----------



## heidi (9 فبراير 2007)

*كلماتك رائعه و معبرة جددددددددددددددددددددا*
*ربنا يابركك و يعوض تعب محبتك و موهبتك *
*حقيقى كلماتك مؤثرة جدا جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## veansea (14 فبراير 2007)

انت خليتنى ابكى بجد يا مينا 
ربنا يسامح الكل وادعيلها
واكيد هى كان عندها سبب ومش عايزة تزعلك بيه


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2007)

*ياعم نيمو هبكى لانى خسرت من كان يريد ان يكون صاحبى او صديقى او خطيبتى او زوجتى اوحبيبتى ولم يستطيع وبسبب ذلك جرحنى او جرحتنى فكان له او لها العزر*


----------



## Nemoo (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اوى اوى لمروركم دده ومش عارف بجد اقولكم ايه  شكرا  يا هايدى  شكرا يا فينا على تعليقكم وعلى احساسكم 

وشكرا على كل الى مرو هنا


----------



## merola (18 فبراير 2007)

طبعا حعيط و حزعل دا فى يوم من الايام كان حبيبى


----------



## †السريانيه† (21 فبراير 2007)

موضوع بغاية الجمال لان نصادفه بحياتنا 
انا شخصيا يمكن تقريبا حصل نفس الشي معي
بس اكيد حتأثر وابكي لان قلبي  يحب الجميع
حتى الي يأذوني ويارب ابقى دائما كده 
ميرسي ليك وللموضوع الي خطته يداك 
وربنا يكون معاك ويباركك دائما​


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2007)

*كلو هيعيط *

*بس انا مش هعيط عليه ومش هتاثر بيه لانو خلاص انسحب من حياتى بقى مجرد انسان غريب اتمنى لو الايام ترجع وامسح الظروف اللى عرفتنى بيه *​


----------



## Nemoo (4 مارس 2007)

انتى ممكن يكون عندك حق  بس  ده لو الفتره الى بعدتو يها عن بعض كبيره اوى  لكن دى متعدتش 4 شهور


----------



## spider boy (20 فبراير 2008)

*هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟


كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلته المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديق !!
أوزوج .. او خطيب .. او حتى أخ !!
أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك

وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناقــ 
فيرحل

إلى أين ؟؟
ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين
ليغرز بقلوبهم حقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك
يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان

ثم يختفي من حياتك
تاركا ورائه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة
ولربما زرع في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!
أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسى !!

تمر السنون
لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص
بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه 


كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟

وهـــــل
- هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ << كيف وحاضرك هدمه ماضيك!!

- تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 

- تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ << هل هذا يعني أنك عدت لسذاجتك التي لقبت بها بعد طعنه لك !!

- تسامحه وتعفو عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!


أم تقول
خد الشر وراح !!
ده جزاته جرحه ليا 

يلا منتظره ردودكم و اعرف اراكم 
الموضوع منقول للامانه
__________________​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

لا اعتقد ان الموت من الاشياء التى يصح ان نفكر فيها هكذا فللموت قدسيته ....ليس بالشىء الذى يصح ان نشمت فى حدوثه او حتى نعتبره انتقام من اى شخص .....ميرررسى يا spider boy وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

الموت مش ممكن يكون شماتة في حد وبعدين لا يمكن اني انسا في يوم من الايام اني حبيته وهو حبني وطبعا هبكي عليه 
مرسي يا سبايدر علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## sondos_m2006 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

*ده انا مش ابكى وبس ده انا ممكن اموت نفسى من البكا دى طبعا اصعب حاجة فراق حد بتجبه حتى لو كان عمل فيك كده واكتر*


----------



## emy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

_اكيد ما دام كان حد مهم بالنسبه ليا _
_وفى وقت من الاوقات كان قريب منى _
_اكيد هبكى عليه او عليها _
_مرسى كتير لتعبك_​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

اكيد هضايق مهما حصل لانى فى يوم كان قريب ليا اقرب الناس اكيد هضايق عليه واعيط مش مهم الجرح الجرح بداوية الايام لكن مسمعش عنه خبر وحش  :smil13:


----------



## السياف العراقي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*


----------



## ارووجة (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

في كتير ناس جرحوني مش بالضرورة يكون حبيب
هالناس ضيعولي حياتي حتى عم فكر بالانتحار مية مرة كل يوم نتيجة وضع اللي وصلت فيه بسببهم
وكل مااتذكر وضعي عيوني مابتنشف من الدموع  بسببببهم

بس  اكيد انا مش قاسية متلهم وعندي قلب طيب وبحس للاسف 
ولو سمعت بموت احدهم   رح ازعل كتير  كتير ومسامحتهم
شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## doody (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

أكيد هتضايق و عمرى ما هشمت فيه بل بالعكس ساعتها هكون حسيت أنى كان لازم أسمحه من زمان و مهما ما كان هو عمل فيا أكيد ربنا مكنش سايبنى وبعدين المفروض أنه لو كان حبيبى أو صديقى و حصل ما بينا خلاف مكنش المفروض أنه يوصل لعداوه عشان لو كنت انا حبيت الشخص ده بجد فمستحيل أنى اكره 
مرسى خالص على طرح الموضوع ده


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

*عمر الحب ما بيتحول لكره ابدا*
*ومهما عمل فيا اكيد هازعل وابكي علي موته*
*لانه في يوم من الايام كان حبيبي او اقرب اناس لي*
*بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## الوداعة (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟*

:yaka:حقيقى جميله ولكن تختلف من شخص لأخر ... حسب التجربة المارة على الشخص نفسه .. ؛ ربنا يباركك انت انسان موهوب :yaka:


----------



## mrmr120 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟*

بصراحو مش عارفة انا ممكن اعمل اية 
دى هتبقى حسب الموقف 
وموضوع جميل اوى اوى اوى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟*

اكيد هسامحه لانه خلاص مبقاش موجود علشان اغضب منه او حتى اعاتبه ........ميرررسى يا نيمووو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Kiril (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟*

لا طبعا
و لا يستاهل


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟*

اكيد هابكي واعل عليه رغم جرحه لي وكل اللي عمله ورغم اني كنت بقول اني مش هازعل لو حصله اي حاجه لانه جرحني
بس اول ما هاعرف خبر زي دا هابكي لانه كان حبيبي يعني كان قلبي وكل كياني ومهما عمل لازم هاسمحه لاني حبيبته
موضوع رائع نيموو ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فونتالولو (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تبكى عند موت من جرحك يوما ؟؟؟؟*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
هو اكيد مفيش شماته في الموت 
انا هبكي طبعا لاني اكيد حبيته واكيد كان في لحظات حلوه مع بعض عشنها 
وكان حبيبي يكفي هذا_


----------



## iam_with_you (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

مرسى جدا على الكلام الحلو دة بس اة ممكن ابكى على موتة لانى خسرت اكتر قلب حاس بيا وغدر بيا فى نفس الوقت


----------



## fakee25 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

اكيد هحزن جدا عمرى مهنسى الى كان بنا وديما هفتكر كل حاجة حلوة عملتها معاة مش مهم الجرح
هفتكرة ديما باجمل الاوقات الى عشتها معاة فى حياتى وهطلب من ربنا انة يرحمة
وهسامحة فى كل حاجة وحشة قدمهالى
​


----------



## Kiril (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

ولا الهوا
مش حتفرق معايا كتير
ممكن اروح اعمل الواجب بس مش حزعل عليه


----------



## nana_nana2220 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*



fakee25 قال:


> اكيد هحزن جدا عمرى مهنسى الى كان بنا وديما هفتكر كل حاجة حلوة عملتها معاة مش مهم الجرح
> هفتكرة ديما باجمل الاوقات الى عشتها معاة فى حياتى وهطلب من ربنا انة يرحمة
> وهسامحة فى كل حاجة وحشة قدمهالى
> ​



هحزن جدا بس لو الى جرحنى  لسا عايش فى قلبى


----------



## nana_nana2220 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*



nana_nana2220 قال:


> هحزن جدا بس لو الى جرحنى  لسا عايش فى قلبى[/QUOTتفتكرو ممكن الوحد يحزن على حد جرحو ايوة ممكن طبعا بس الجرح هو الى بيفضل فاكرو:smi411:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

*اكييييييد هزعل طبعا الا الموت مفهوش شماتة ابدا وبجد ساعتها هزعل اوى لان طالما احنا كنا اصحاب اوى فى يوم من الايام يبقى اكيد فى ذكريات حلوة بنا هحاول افتكرها وانسى بيها اى جرح واصليله ربنا يرحمه وميرسى عالموضوع*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تبكي عند موت من جرحك ؟؟؟*

*اؤكدلك اللي يحب عمرة ما يقدر يكرة ابدا
شكرا ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

